# Word of the Day - Irony



## Jace (Jan 9, 2022)

Word of the Day - Irony...n.

Def.:  The use of words to convey the _opposite of their *literal meaning.*_

O.K...let's show some irony.


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 9, 2022)

Ironic love, "Why, then, O brawling love! O loving hate!".


----------



## RubyK (Jan 9, 2022)

_Irony_ is wasted on many people. They just don't get it!

If a person makes an _ironic_ statement in a letter, email, or a forum post, it is usually misunderstood and taken at face value.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 9, 2022)

I hate Mondays. It's all, washery, driery and irony.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

*Everyone* who lives in the North, *loves* how long, dark and bitter cold, the winters are.
If you believe that, then I will tell you some _more *irony!  *_


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2022)

I remember grandma telling grandpa I have to go do the irony..


----------

